# Pregant Heifer



## Crookhorn Farms (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a Charolais that is a bred heifer. She is about a month away from calving but her bag seems to be drying up. What does this mean?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

That your gonna have a bull calf three weeks after the due date! Is it a younger cow? If she hasn't lost a lot of weight I wouldn't worry too much. I have a older cow that did the same thing and now she is filling up again and is starting to spring (leak) a bit so shouldn't be long now. Martin


----------



## Crookhorn Farms (Jul 3, 2012)

yes she is a young, if its a bull calf should be a nice one. beautiful charolais with beautiful black angus bull


----------



## Crookhorn Farms (Jul 3, 2012)

she hasnt lost any weight at all


----------

